# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  OLAP Cube Drill Through

## StephenB

I have enabled drillthrough on a cube and selected the columns required. This worked fine. I now find that any change in the column selection, whilst accepted within the cube, is actually being ignored and my drillthrough always returns the original columns. Any ideas what causes this??

Stephen

----------

